# The Saga of Fidonhaal - An Anthro Fantasy-Adventure Series



## WulfeVanDerKross (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello there, dear visitor!

This thread was initially made in an effort to promote my debut anthro fantasy-adventure novel, titled _*The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East*_. However, this thread was also planned to be a place for posts concerning future stories in the world of Fidonhaal, as well as a place to share things such as relevant artwork.
But, since the forums were closed to a “read-only” state before more of Fidonhaal’s stories could be published or announced, I have simply left what posts were made on here for any folks in the future who might be interested in them, as well as provide links to what other platforms I was using at the time, should any who come across these in the future wish to check out spots where further developments on the Fidonhaal series might be found.
Without further ado, here they are.

*FurAffinity - Main Site*
( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/wulfevanderkross )
*SoFurry*
( https://wulfevanderkross.sofurry.com/ )
*Weasyl*
( https://www.weasyl.com/~wulfevanderkross )
*DeviantArt*
( https://www.deviantart.com/wulfevanderkross )
*Facebook*
( https://www.facebook.com/TheSagaOfFidonhaal/ )

Also, I’ll put in a link to the Amazon page for _Daughters of the East_ again here, for any interested in getting a copy or at least checking it out.
( https://www.amazon.com/Saga-Fidonhaal-Daughters-East-ebook/dp/B09RJQ24BD?ref_=ast_sto_dp )

It is possible that by the time you see this list, other platforms might also be utilized, or some might be closed, or perhaps both will prove to be the case. Hopefully, however, if you are interested in following this fantasy-adventure series, at least one or two of these platforms should be viable, and you can follow whichever of them you like for sample-chapters, maps, artwork, announcements, and whatever else, or to simply have a little chat with me, if you’d like!

Have a good one!

Sincerely,
_Lucas/Wulfe_

. . . . . . . . . . . .

Greetings, one and all. 

The name's Lucas, but I go by Wulfe Van Der Kross on here, and most other places on the internet in which I've set up a little nook.

I just wanted to pop on here and say that, after being roughly half of my life in the making, my debut anthro-fantasy-adventure novel has finally been published, and is now available on Amazon in both eBook and print-on-demand Paperback forms!
The book is titled *The Saga of Fidonhaal - Daughters of the East*, and it follows a cast of characters who are of the Fidons, a race of creatures who, from our perspective, appear as anthropomorphic wolves. They inhabit the world of Fidonhaal ("Home of the Fidons/Home of the Faithful Ones") alongside monsters and benevolent beasts, and powers holy and unholy. Their history is one filled with the deeds of heroes and heroines, villains and villainesses, and of events involving both great magic and power along with sheer resolve, strength, courage, and faith. The events accounted for in this novel are but one small part of Fidonhaal's ongoing saga.

** **If you'd like to take a look at some samples of the book, you can read preview chapters, view maps of the world, and check out artwork relating to the story and setting of Fidonhaal at large via my profile page on the main FurAffinity site.*

** **If you would like to take a look at the novel's press release, you can do so here.*

** If you think that this novel would be up your alley, you can check out the book's Amazon page here.

* If you'd like to look up a little bit about me, the "man behind the fursona," you can check out*_* my author's page on my publisher's website *_*or* *my author page on Amazon*_*.*_

** If, perchance, you have a Facebook account and would like to follow the book's/series's page, you can do so by following the link here.*

I suppose that will do for now. Thank you all for your time, and I hope you have a good day!   
Until next time,
_W.V.D.K._

*NOTICE ON CONTENT:* This novel, and the concept of the series at large, is intended for mature audiences, as it contains instances of coarse/crude language and remarks, and scenes featuring sexual content, as well as fantasy/medieval combat and related descriptions of violence and gore.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Mar 18, 2022)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT [NOW CLOSED]: *For a limited time, from today, March 18, through Tuesday next week, March 22, the Kindle/eBook format of this novel is being offered for _*FREE*_ on Amazon!
If you enjoy fantasy _AND_ furry, but have been unsure about delving into this story and its setting (or if this is the first time you've heard of it), now is a great opportunity to look into it freely!
*Simply follow this link to get yourself a free eBook copy of the book, and happy reading!*
And of course, feel free to refer to the links in the original post if you'd still like to view some samples before getting the book in full.
But remember, this offer is on from 3/18 - 3/22, 2022!

Thank you all for your time!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello, everyone! Just wanted to let you all know how things fared with the 3/18-3/22 promotion, as well as a bit of news for how the book is faring overall:

Based on information received from the publisher, it appears that, during the course of the 3/18-3/22 free eBook promotion, the book ranked in at around #47 in free downloads for the fantasy category!

In addition, though there is presently only one *written* review, the book now has 4 global ratings, each one being at 5 stars!

To any and all who partook in the promotion, and/or otherwise helped spread the word about it, thank you so much! You know who you are!   :3

And for those now reading the book, whether you got it during the promotion or not, know that, once you've finished it or otherwise feel that you have a decided opinion on it, leaving a review, or even a simple star-rating, will be immensely appreciated. They **REALLY** help in a book's performance, and of course can help the author in feeling out how to do things going forward!

That's all for now! Thank you all so much for your support, and I'll check in with you all next time!

Sincerely,
Lucas/Wulfe


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 23, 2022)

I had bought it for my Kindle last month, but I still need to read it. I'm looking forward to it, though, and it's nice to see your work doing well.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Mar 24, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I had bought it for my Kindle last month, but I still need to read it. I'm looking forward to it, though, and it's nice to see your work doing well.


Thank you so much, Sir Marsalis! I hope you find it to be a satisfying read, when you get to it!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 24, 2022)

WulfeVanDerKross said:


> Thank you so much, Sir Marsalis! I hope you find it to be a satisfying read, when you get to it!


I'll let you know when I'm reading it and what I think.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Mar 25, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'll let you know when I'm reading it and what I think.


Sure thing!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi everyone! Just thought I’d share a little bit of what I got from the report of the book’s first quarter following publication…

With sales and free promotional downloads combined, *The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East* has reached just over 130 purchases/downloads, including a copy that was bought in Germany, apparently! Furthermore, at the time of this notice, it still has a full 5 star rating. 

Of course, this is a tiny number in the grand scheme of things, and I’m sure many of those who have gotten the book have yet to finish reading it, and thus have yet to give further feedback about it, if they’ll be inclined to do so. But as a new author with his debut novel having just been published at the end of this past January, I’m pleased with what I’ve seen. It’s a start, and with time and continued effort the number will surely grow.

As of right now, regardless of the exact figures, it means a lot to me to see that more than just a dozen or so people have found my book to be worth looking into. It’s all the sweeter to me to see that those who have provided further feedback thus far have voiced such positive impressions. This book and setting have been a long time in coming, and I’m very happy and grateful for everyone who has supported it.

That’s pretty much all I’ve got to say for right now. Thank you all again for your support, and be sure to tell your friends, family, and whoever else you know who you think might enjoy this. And of course, if this is the first time you've heard of this and would like to check it out, you can read sample chapters and view maps and setting-related artwork *HERE*, and _perhaps grab a copy someday!_

Have a good day!  <3

Sincerely, Wulfe


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (May 28, 2022)

Hey, y'all! Just thought I'd give a little update:
The cover art has been revised, now being more "focused" in my opinion (in hindsight that tabletop just seems weird to have), and with a couple flukes that were previously overlooked now fixed (there was a "ghost" of the pendant's symbol by the center of the marble jewelry piece, and also what I see as a blurry block by the viewer's right-hand side of the pendant).
Might not be "huge" news, but I consider it an improvement and figured I'd post a notice about it here.
*And just a reminder, or additional notice for any who haven't yet heard of the book, if you're curious to look into it, you can view several selected chapters from the book, as well as maps and relevant artwork, by checking out my page on the main FA site.*
That's all for now. You all have a good day!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Jul 30, 2022)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT [NOW CLOSED]: SECOND EDITION AVAILABLE + LIMITED TIME, FREE KINDLE VERSION GIVEAWAY…*
Hello again, everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve last posted here, as I’ve been working with my editor + publisher on making some revisions to the text of “Daughters of the East.”
Thankfully, the new-and-improved Second Edition is now available in both eBook and Paperback form, and to mark the occasion, we’re doing a 5-day giveaway offer for the Kindle version!
From today, *Saturday July 30, 2022* through *Wednesday August 3, 2022*, the Kindle version of _*The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East*_ will be available to download for FREE on Amazon!
*I've already posted the link on here, but here it is again for convenience.*

And for those who already got the Kindle version…
First of all, thank you very much for the support. 
Secondly, the revised edition is still available to you, and should either update automatically, or will simply need to be updated manually, depending on how your Amazon settings are configured.

If you haven’t checked this out before, and are looking for a new fantasy-adventure story to read, or know someone who is, now is an excellent time for you and/or them to get it digitally at no cost!
That’s all for now; just know that the window of opportunity is from *July 30, 2022 – August 3, 2022*.
If a fantasy-adventure story featuring mystical creatures and monsters, epic battles, romance, magic and adventure, all set in a world inhabited by a race of what we would likely describe as “wolf people” sounds like it might be to your liking, then now is a great time to give it a try!
And if you have any friends or family that might also enjoy it, it’s a great opportunity for them to try it as well!

*And again, if you'd like to check out some previews from the book before getting it, in addition to the previews available on Amazon, you can click here to view several chapters and appendices-segments on my main-site FurAffinity page.*

And if you should read it and enjoy it, know that reviews and ratings on Amazon, GoodReads, etc. will be IMMENSELY appreciated!
Happy reading and good day to you all!

~ Lucas/Wulfe


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Aug 10, 2022)

While it's viewable on the main site, I thought I'd share this lovely little drawing on here as well, in case some folks who might not otherwise see it there can view it here.
It's a drawing of Ruth Pionaar, one of the main characters/heroines in "Daughters of the East" who is a knight of the Temple of Fidonhaal. A "Templar" or perhaps "Paladin," if you will, to give a basic idea.
The drawing was done by *Snowsnow11*, who has a really nice gallery of anthro-art commonly featuring medieval/fantasy vibes. While I'd very much like to chat about this image or character, or the book or setting at large, here or from my main-site FA profile/gallery, I also want to take this time to encourage anyone who likes this drawing to *drop by Snowsnow's profile as well and support her, too!*


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Aug 26, 2022)

La-de-da, visiting the local library...
La-de-la-la --- 
*OwO*_*, what's this?   *_


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Oct 3, 2022)

Got a couple more lovely character depictions to share over here!
*They're both done by SnowSnow11 again, this time for her Inktober/October 2022 Drawing Challenge, so be sure to swing by her profile and give her some props!* 
Here we have Allor Mivinaar/Indovis, the King of Enmayar at the time of the major events of _*Daughters of the East*_, and Donovan Greenheart/Velavis, a bard from the northern land of Sorrenar who is also important in the story!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Nov 2, 2022)

Hello everyone! Just a little announcement...
There is a "Reader's Choice" award contest hosted by TCK Publishing, for which I've enrolled "Daughters of the East." The contest is getting close to wrapping up, but there's still some time, so I thought I'd just run this by here for any of you folks who have gotten a copy and, hopefully, enjoyed it.

Here's the link to the voting page:*








						2022 TCK Publishing Reader's Choice Contest Voting Page - TCK Publishing
					

Note: If you’re an author looking to submit your book to the Readers Choice Awards, please fill out the Entry Form on the Readers Choice Awards submissions page.  Read This: How to Vote  You may have to disable pop-up blockers to vote depending on your web browser. The pop-up notification when...




					www.tckpublishing.com
				



*
*From today, November 2, 2022, until Sunday of November 13, 2022,* voting for the various categories will be open on this page. If you would like to vote for my book, you need only go to the "Fantasy" category (which is listed as page 8/16 in their "catalogue"), and select "The Saga of FIdonhaal: Daughters of the East" for your vote. Each vote needs a Facebook or Twitter account behind it, as it's the contest's effort to prevent bots or whatever from voting. Upon clicking on your selected book, there should be a "connect to vote" pop-up that prompts a social media sign-in, from which you can then send your vote.
There are quite a few other entries in the Fantasy category, so I don't expect for my book to win, but hey, you won't win if you don't try, right?
And the Pulitzer this is not by any means, but I figured, "why not?"
Whatever the case, thank all of you again so much for your support thus far; you know who you are! Regardless of whether or not you choose to vote for the book, I hope that, at the very least, you still found it to be a decent read.   
Also, voters can vote for one book per category, so feel free to check out the contestants in the other groups, too. You might recognize some of the other entries and would like to vote for them, too, or else find something that catches your interest for future reading!
That's all for now! Take care, everyone!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Nov 21, 2022)

JordanSilvera said:


> Where I can see the results?


According to the rules, the announcements won't be until *November 30.*








						2022 TCK Publishing Reader's Choice Book Awards Contest - TCK Publishing
					

Grand Prize Winner will receive a Kindle Fire HD 8 Tablet and a 1-Year Access Pass to Bestseller Ranking Pro 16 Winners, one in each category, will receive special badges and promotion TCK Publishing is recognizing indie, self-published, and traditionally published authors and we’re inviting all...




					www.tckpublishing.com
				




That being said, from what I just checked via the voting page (https://www.tckpublishing.com/2022-tck-publishing-readers-choice-contest-voting-page/), the book still had only one vote, so it ain't winning this time 'round, at any rate.  XD
Apparently, there may have been some sort of technical difficulties that might have affected it, given that a person or two who said they did try also said that they weren't sure it went through. I don't know, but again, it's not like it's some "major award" or what-have-you. There's other ways to try to get the book further out there.

All of that being said, though, thank you for voicing interest! If, perchance, you've got a copy one way or another, I hope you are enjoying/have enjoyed it, and even if you were just looking into it out of curiosity, I still appreciate the interest.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi folks! Another update!
It took a bit of time and some extra effort on the part of the store, but I'm happy to say that there are now a few copies of the novel at my local Barnes & Noble!
They've put it in their "Fiction" section (though one of the managers mentioned potentially moving it into "Fantasy" specifically at some point), and they also have a nice little "Signed Edition" sticker on them, as well as a spot on the shelf that notes it as a local author's work, and it's displayed facing out, to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For anyone so inclined to check out the social medias, they've also posted about the book on their local Instagram and Facebook pages, so I'll link them here as well if any of you would like to check them out. If you do swing by either of them, be sure to give their posts/pages a thumbs-up or a heart, too! Their willingness to help me out with some copies being handy over there is immensely appreciated!
That's all for now. Until next time!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.facebook.com/BNElizabethtownMall/








						Barnes & Noble (@bnelizabethtownky) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,077 Followers, 1,027 Following, 747 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Barnes & Noble (@bnelizabethtownky)




					www.instagram.com
				




EDIT/P.S.  -  Yes, y'all caught me at the very last bit of my No Shave November run.   XD


----------



## justenoughlight (Dec 3, 2022)

WulfeVanDerKross said:


> Greetings, one and all.
> 
> The name's Lucas, but I go by Wulfe Van Der Kross on here, and most other places on the internet in which I've set up a little nook.
> 
> ...


Ooooo I’m going to buy this for my friend’s Christmas present!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 3, 2022)

justenoughlight said:


> Ooooo I’m going to buy this for my friend’s Christmas present!


Thanks so much! If so, I hope your friend enjoys it! And, if you should decide to give it a whirl yourself, I hope you like it, too.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 4, 2022)

*PROMO-GIVEAWAY NOW CLOSED; THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR INTEREST AND SUPPORT!*
Hi folks, just letting you all know that another giveaway for the Kindle format of the book is underway!
From the date of this posting, _*Sunday 12/4/2022, until 11:59pm Pacific Time of Thursday, 12/8/2022*_, the Kindle format of the novel is available for FREE on Amazon!
So, if you have perchance been curious about the book, but haven't yet gotten a copy, now's another opportunity to get the digital version at no cost to you, apart from the time you spend reading it (which I hope you'll find pleasant to spend, of course!).

*Here's a quick link to it, if you'd like to go for it! Just click it!*

If you have already gotten a copy one way or another, and if you think it's worth reading, be sure to tell your friends, family, loved ones, or whoever else you might know who you think may find this interesting!

Thanks to those here who have voiced interest in the book or have gotten a copy. You know who you are!
And of course, feel free to offer feedback or chat about it here (or wherever) if you'd like, as well as, if you're inclined, leave a rating and/or review on Amazon or other book places like GoodReads and the like. I'll appreciate it!

Sincerely,
~ Lucas/Wulfe


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 4, 2022)

justenoughlight said:


> Ooooo I’m going to buy this for my friend’s Christmas present!


Dunno if you were looking to get your friend the digital or physical-paperback version, but I just figured I oughta reply to you again and hope you catch this news on the giveaway so you can consider it for your gift-getting options!
I'd suppose you can gift a digital copy to someone on Amazon? I honestly don't know off the cuff because I'm one of those folks who still wants to have physical books/media in general when and where he can.  XD
Or this might be a way for your friend to have both versions handy, maybe a digital copy to more conveniently read, and a paperback for the shelf or coffee-table?
Do what you'd like, of course. I just wanted to try and make sure I could get this notice to you specifically as well as in general, since you've personally voiced an interest and intent about the book.
Whatever you do, thanks again for your interest, and happy holidays in advance!
~Lucas/Wulfe


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello again, everyone.

In light of the upcoming closure of the forums, I figured I'd leave one last message to wrap this little thread up before things go to “read-only.” Whether that many folks browse the forums after the closure or not, I am intending to leave this thread viewable for any interested who stumble across it later on, or wanted to revisit it for whatever reason(s), for as long as it’s still possible to read them.

I’ve changed the thread’s title to be about _The Saga of Fidonhaal_ in general instead of only the debut entry _Daughters of the East_. This was something I was thinking to do whenever I managed to get another book in the series done and published, or at least “heavily in progress,” as opposed to starting an entire new thread for the next thing(s) to come. However, since the forums are closing, I figured I’d change the title now because, while I can’t say for certain when the next book(s) in the series will be out (or at least more “on the way”), I do still intend to write more stories in the setting and simply didn’t want to leave this thread’s title as if it was ONLY ever meant to be about the one book.

It might be a bit silly or overthinking of me, but there you go.  

At any rate, with it being just a bit under a year from its publication, I'm happy to say that, as of the time of this post, _The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East_ presently stands at a star-rating of 4.3 out of 5 on Amazon! Yes, it's currently based off of only 9 ratings at present, and only two of them have reviews attached, but based on those two thus far, as well as various bits of feedback that I've received on the forums here and elsewhere, I'd like to think it could still be a decent indicator of how it might come to fare in the longer run.

Regardless of how it all ends up faring, I'd like to voice my most sincere thanks to all who have shown support for this first book. The story, and moreover the setting in which it takes place and the additional tales to come, have been quite a while in the making, and indeed the process is still ongoing. And though I won't say at present when the next piece of the Saga of Fidonhaal will come out, know that I do indeed intend to do more, and that I'm immensely grateful for having been able to finally release even this little bit of Fidonhaal's history and that of its people, as well as to see that there are indeed those who have gotten something out of it, whether inspiring or moving moments for them personally, entertainment, or both.  

And so, I would now like to list links to places outside the forums where any interested can look me/my writing up to check out sample-chapters, story/setting-relevant artwork, potentially get updates, say hello if they’d like, etc.

*FurAffinity - Main Site*
( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/wulfevanderkross )
*SoFurry*
( https://wulfevanderkross.sofurry.com/ )
*Weasyl*
( https://www.weasyl.com/~wulfevanderkross )
*DeviantArt*
( https://www.deviantart.com/wulfevanderkross )
*Facebook*
( https://www.facebook.com/TheSagaOfFidonhaal/ )

Also, I’ll put in a link to the Amazon page for _Daughters of the East_ again here, for any interested in getting a copy or at least checking it out.
( https://www.amazon.com/Saga-Fidonhaal-Daughters-East-ebook/dp/B09RJQ24BD?ref_=ast_sto_dp )

At the time of this post, I suppose I’m still kinda feeling out what I’m looking to do, and/or am willing to do, as far as trying to promote the book and my future works, engage with folks who are interested/potentially interested, and so on. On the one hand, I'm happy to talk with people about the book, and potentially have life-in-general chats and even possibly make friends, or at least good-term acquaintances. That said, I’ve never really been one for *social media* prior to my book’s publication, as far as the likes of Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc. goes, preferring instead to simply use the *social features* of a given site, such as FA. Indeed, it wasn’t until after the publication of _Daughters of the East_ that I got myself to set up a Facebook account in order to try to promote it. While I won’t state absolutely that I’ll never do any other platforms, I just don’t know at this time when/if I will. I might try to pop in on the FurAffinity Discord, and/or try to set up a personal server for those interested, or consider other platforms, or whatever, and I might not. We'll just have to see.

I suppose that's it, essentially. Should anyone wish to say something in the thread or in a personal message before the forums close, feel free to do so. I’ll try to regularly check in and reply if I can before it goes read-only, but I apologize in advance if I don't catch a message or reply to someone in time. Otherwise, just know that more is intended to come for Fidonhaal in due time, be it bits of news about _Daughters of the East_, future writings to come, or simply some nifty artwork relating to a story of Fidonhaal or the setting at large!

Thanks again to all who’ve shown interest and support. Take care!  

Sincerely,
_Lucas/Wulfe_


----------

